# Coming of Age at ENWorld... 1k posts



## Felix (Sep 23, 2004)

1000th post in 3
.
.
2
.
.
1
.
.
Sweet. 

Since I've only been here two and half years, I figure by the time I'm 54 I'll have caught up to Crothian. WATCH OUT!!!

What do folks think it means, if anything, to have a 1k+ post count? By that I mean, what kind of signifigance do people place on it? Any at all?

Anyways, always wanted to do one of these posts in Meta. See you on the boards!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 23, 2004)

It means you have good participation on the site.  Congrats...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 23, 2004)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It means you have good participation on the site.  Congrats...



 Or a very large amount of unnoticed BAD participation...


----------



## haiiro (Sep 24, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> What do folks think it means, if anything, to have a 1k+ post count? By that I mean, what kind of signifigance do people place on it? Any at all?




That's a toughie, though I think Crothian pretty much nailed it. I definitely use postcount as one more way to see what someone is like -- along with _how_ they post, avatar, title, sig and all the other cues.

Congratulations. It's a good milestone.


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 24, 2004)

Congratulations! And thank you for hanging out here, in case no one has said so. 

You know what's weird? I just sorted the member list by number of posts. Uriel has almost 5100 posts - and I have _no idea_ who he or she is! I don't even recognize the name. Hanging out almost solely in PbP, they're completely off my radar, and yet they're the 27th most active poster on the boards. That's sort of disturbing.


----------



## BSF (Sep 24, 2004)

Congratulations.  Other than an active voice, I'm not sure it means much more.  

Heh - postcount sorting.  I think Macbeth and I might have broken into the top 200 posters this week.  Combined and then multiplied by 5 and we are still lagging behind Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 24, 2004)

BardStephenFox said:
			
		

> Heh - postcount sorting.  I think Macbeth and I might have broken into the top 200 posters this week.  Combined and then multiplied by 5 and we are still lagging behind Crothian.


----------



## Greylock (Sep 24, 2004)

Pfthhhh....

It's the post number 1337 that counts.





Says the n00b...





Good on ya for the 1k


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 24, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> I definitely use postcount as one more way to see what someone is like -- along with _how_ they post, avatar, title, sig and all the other clues.




*hangs head*

Ok, I see I'm not wanted

*snif*


----------



## DaveMage (Sep 24, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> What do folks think it means, if anything, to have a 1k+ post count?




It means you have more than I have.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 25, 2004)

Felix said:
			
		

> What do folks think it means, if anything, to have a 1k+ post count?



"That's a lot of words."


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 25, 2004)

Congratulations!  

We been having a number of 1000 bubbles being popped, mmmmm.


----------



## Ferret (Sep 25, 2004)

I use the amount of posts to see whther they are likely to be rude, trollish, naive etc So if I see a 'clerics are broken' thread by a first timer I might not reply (or not in the same way) to say someone with a good 500 underthere belt.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 25, 2004)

AGGEMAM said:
			
		

> *hangs head*
> 
> Ok, I see I'm not wanted
> 
> *snif*




Color me confused, but I can't tell what you're getting at, AGGEMAM. I looked over my post again to see if I was unintentionally insulting, but I don't think I was.

What do you mean?


----------



## Jeremy757 (Sep 27, 2004)

Of course there are those of us who have been hanging out at this place since it was Eric Noah's 3rd Edition News, didn't even bother making a user account until a year or two ago and still have barely racked up any posts.

Most people make my points for me.  I just have never felt the need to pile on the endless "dittos".

So I guess don't judge a person by his post count.


----------



## AGGEMAM (Sep 27, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> What do you mean?




I was just making fun


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats.

But that 1000th post was _totally_ padding, dude.


----------



## KB9JMQ (Sep 28, 2004)

Congrats.
To me a high post count means you are a contributer to this online family.
Lurking is fine but to contribute grows us all as a whole.

BTW if I am correct this is my 500th post after all these years. 
Most of it this year.

Actually this is my 497th. Guess 500 will be later today, maybe.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2004)

Whoot. I have no idea how many posts I've racked up. Some have been good, some have been rather confusing, others have been just plain silly... (The giant chicken thread comes to mind...  ) but i've posted and read, coming here just about every day because the place is friendly and rather forgiving of newbies, in which other sites are not so forgiving. And I've learned quite a bit.


----------

